# Manchester meet up cos I'm going away



## Fledgling (Feb 1, 2006)

Due to my imminent departure for sunnier (and warmer) lands I have decided after some chivying by Wookey and sorearm to hold a meet up. This meet up was partly intended to amend my lack of turning up at the last bookclub also BUT this meet up is open to one and all, the more the very much merrier. 

Provisionally I want to hold a meet up as follows (this thread has been written superquick cos I'm at work).


Date: Saturday 4th February 

Time: 7PM

Place: Peveril of the Peak


However I'm happy to rearrange any of the above at suggestions from other peeps and will put up the amendments on the thread. 

Please come along!


----------



## chio (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll come if it's on a Friday night due to:

a) the trains on Saturdays are shite and nonexistent
b) I'm busy over that weekend


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 1, 2006)

Saturday sounds good to me


----------



## sorearm (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds good! Will see you there - can we russle up as many manc urbanites as possible to give a suitable farewell!


----------



## veracity (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll try to make an early doors drink would be great to meet you all!


----------



## AnMarie (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll be there too!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 2, 2006)

Any more takers for this then?


----------



## chio (Feb 2, 2006)

As with every Manchester meet since about 2004, I'll not be able to make it!


----------



## sorearm (Feb 2, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> As with every Manchester meet since about 2004, I'll not be able to make it!



well you'd better you're fucking arse sorted and get with the program daddy-o!


----------



## Epico (Feb 2, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> As with every Manchester meet since about 2004, I'll not be able to make it!



Didn't I meet you in the Spring of last year with wookey, farmer, throbbing & missus? So nerr. *makes face*


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 2, 2006)

Epico said:
			
		

> Didn't I meet you in the Spring of last year with wookey, farmer, throbbing & missus? So nerr. *makes face*


 yep, that's right Epicon - you did - we all compared our mobile phones after I didn't get the 2nd coffee I wanted whilst listening to 1940's jive shite - this then progressed to a bit of a sit down in Tribeca, then me n me missus went fer a chinese and even texted chio a photo of my chicken sweet n sour


sigh

anyway

I will put attending this jaunt to Mrs Throbbing when she wakes up - we are pregnant -  so attendance may not occur, but for a good reason innit!

have fun to those who go & good luck to Fledgling


----------



## Epico (Feb 2, 2006)

You're both pregnant!

Congratulations!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 2, 2006)

cheers luv 

anyway, save that, back to the thread at hand, this Fledgling departure.  Do we smell?


----------



## Kidda (Feb 3, 2006)

im in brum at the moment so cant make this, but have fun you lot. 

congratulations throbbing    xxx


----------



## veracity (Feb 3, 2006)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> I will put attending this jaunt to Mrs Throbbing when she wakes up - we are pregnant -  so attendance may not occur, but for a good reason innit!
> 
> have fun to those who go & good luck to Fledgling



Congrats to you both TA!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 3, 2006)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> I will put attending this jaunt to Mrs Throbbing when she wakes up - *we are pregnant * -  so attendance may not occur, but for a good reason innit!



Hold the front page of the Lancet - man pregnant shocker! 

Congratulations to you both - all the best on your forthcoming addition


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 3, 2006)

If anyone needs my mobile number in case or problems tomorrow night, send me a PM


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Feb 3, 2006)

Oops . . . only just read this and would like to come ot a manc meet what with me being fairly close by and all that but I've got similar problems to chio wit hregards to transport - the last train leaves @ 22:23 which is a bit shit.  Ho hum . . .


----------



## sorearm (Feb 3, 2006)

HHUUUUUUUUGGGEEE congrat throbbing angel on the future addition of a throbbing junior (!) ... do we all get to feel you're bumps then?? hmmmm???


----------



## chriswill (Feb 3, 2006)

Must be something in the water around here.


----------



## mancboy (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll do my best to make it fledge, but if not, keep us posted on't trip

x


----------



## Fledgling (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, looks like there are people interested so hopefully see everyone from 7 tonight!


----------



## marco mark (Feb 4, 2006)

Damn U all, just left mancs, now back home (in greece). have a good one x


----------



## AnMarie (Feb 4, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> Well, looks like there are people interested so hopefully see everyone from 7 tonight!



See you laters!


----------



## misskitten (Feb 4, 2006)

im gonna come along...  about half seven... before meeting up with other friends later. so, if no-one i recognise is there yet what do the rest of you look like???


----------



## sorearm (Feb 4, 2006)

Fledgling is already there...we will be there for 8ish

cya laters


----------

